# Ride Share Insiders' Dirty Little Secret



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Almost "all" ride share app will not match a driver who has received a serious negative feedback from ANY rider about drink/drug driving, dangerous driving, inappropriate behaviour, driver not matching profile pic etc (criteria determined by the company). The ride share driver will immediately stop receiving trip requests even though the driver's app still shows the person online. 

The "trigger" is the riders' feedback via their app. 

Rideshare companies have written alogrithm into riders' feedback submitted via their app to stop the driver from continuing for safety reasons. 

Only certain rideshare company staff, vehicle rental company employees, govt transport employees, taxi industry people know this. They can effectively stop the drivers from making money by triggering false reports to the ride share company systems. Sometimes it is just sheer vindictiveness of the rider in response to a low rating left by the driver. 

Rideshare trips are so cheap nowadays, to effect the "trigger" is really not that expensive. Fake or false complaints can now affect drivers' earnings.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Joe m23 said:


> Almost "all" ride share app will not match a driver who has received a serious negative feedback from ANY rider about drink/drug driving, dangerous driving, inappropriate behaviour, driver not matching profile pic etc (criteria determined by the company). The ride share driver will immediately stop receiving trip requests even though the driver's app still shows the person online.
> 
> The "trigger" is the riders' feedback via their app.
> 
> ...


What percentage of reports do you think are legitimate? I'm purely speculating , but my guess is 80% of the reports have some validity. Drivers say and do some stupid stuff.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> What percentage of reports do you think are legitimate? I'm purely speculating , but my guess is 80% of the reports have some validity. Drivers say and do some stupid stuff.


I suspect the % number of false or fake complaints will always be higher than valid (accurate) complaints. Riders can complain about almost anything. It is very difficult for any ride company staff to verify, much less check the accuracy of the complaints. So to err on the side of caution, their systems will automatically "suspend" the driver first. It will then require an authorised employee to release the "suspension". The drivers app will still show the driver as being online.

In Australia and in other western countries, a high percentage of the ride share drivers are foreigners. Discrimination plays a factor in some of the fake or false complaints. It is also a good way to eliminate your competitors (not many drivers are aware of this).


----------



## soontobeautomated (Apr 4, 2017)

As far as drunk/drug driving is concerned, if any of the rideshare companies took their role in safety seriously, something like the below should happen (rather than the internal BS review system done behind closed doors offshore). Police co-operation would be required, but seeing as they _should _have zero tollerance, it would be hard to believe they would not want to participate.

1. Report received from passenger. Passenger is urged to report to police without delay and get back to rideshare company with a police report number.

2. Driver contacted by the rideshare company immediately upon receipt of police report. Driver made aware of the compliant. Police notified and the company sends (at their expense) a rideshare vehilce to the drivers location and takes them to a police station for a standard blood alcohol/drug test. If there is any form of delay in driver agreeing to participate in testing, more thorough tests are to occur (perhaps blood/hair test under a specialised doctors supervision).

3. Driver charged if in breach of the law. De-activated immediately by the rideshare company and licence conditions removed to prevent working with other rideshare companies. Free to go and resume driving if the allegation made was false. A rideshare vehicle provided to get the drive back to the location they were picked up from. Some form of compensation paid by the rideshare company if innocent.

4. Repeat false complaints made by passengers may result in them being charged and/or sued.

Of course, rideshare companies would rather be judge, jury and executioner, so they would never agree to this. Thats why when they talk about safety, its always just PR and stuff that occurs behind close doors. There was recent reports that they share very few of the serious allegations made with the police....at least in the US.


----------



## The Surge-on General (Sep 25, 2017)

What if the driver was not drunk but had a few drinks when he/she got home after finishing Uber? When the police turn up, of course he/she will be over the limit.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Uber solves all driver problems by flicking a switch in silicon valley and dissapearing your sorry arse forever.
Drivers should be made aware of this arrangement by uber when they sign up and actually are in a round about way.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm of the opinion that hardly any #metoo reports have any validity. People just want to be spiteful, or to scam a free ride.

Drink driving, drug driving or sexual assault are all police matters, not employment matters. All complainants should be told to call the police - end of story. Maybe give them a reference number for potentially claiming a refund - but only if their testimony results in a successful conviction in court.

Other point is: Uber is a software company. It'd be hardly any effort to store audio of all rides, from both the driver and rider's phone, dumping it on the cloud the next time each is next on WiFi. Or via mobile data if there's an active complaint.

When a customer makes a complaint, Uber can review the audio from both phones. If there's nothing to it, permanently lock out the customer's account, including blacklisting current and recent credit card numbers, their mobile phone number, and force a manual review against any new signups for Uber rider access from roughly the same GPS coordinates - listen in & for matching voiceprint - and if she's creating new accounts to bypass her ban, ban that account and its credit card and phone numbers too.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

QBN_PC said:


> I'm of the opinion that hardly any #metoo reports have any validity. People just want to be spiteful, or to scam a free ride.
> 
> Drink driving, drug driving or sexual assault are all police matters, not employment matters. All complainants should be told to call the police - end of story. Maybe give them a reference number for potentially claiming a refund - but only if their testimony results in a successful conviction in court.
> 
> ...


Again you are missing the big picture ... should uber engage in lengthy investigations that may last months or years or should they just take two seconds out of their day to flick a switch and make the problem dissapear instantly and forever.
No brainer from their end dude, sure its unfair but they don't give a rats arse if you go and kill yourself over it tomorrow, thats not going to make the news.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

If Uber handballs all police matters to the police, but keeps the audio as insurance, everyone on the right side of the argument still wins.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

soontobeautomated said:


> As far as drunk/drug driving is concerned, if any of the rideshare companies took their role in safety seriously, something like the below should happen (rather than the internal BS review system done behind closed doors offshore). Police co-operation would be required, but seeing as they _should _have zero tollerance, it would be hard to believe they would not want to participate.
> 
> 1. Report received from passenger. Passenger is urged to report to police without delay and get back to rideshare company with a police report number.
> 
> ...


And whos gonna pay for all that? It doesn't cone free...



QBN_PC said:


> I'm of the opinion that hardly any #metoo reports have any validity. People just want to be spiteful, or to scam a free ride.
> 
> Drink driving, drug driving or sexual assault are all police matters, not employment matters. All complainants should be told to call the police - end of story. Maybe give them a reference number for potentially claiming a refund - but only if their testimony results in a successful conviction in court.
> 
> ...


Yea right - if you were in ubers shoes would you say no to a paying customer?


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

You don’t want #metoo types as customers.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

I opened the rear door for one angry looking new town type , smiled and said hello...

She pushed the door shut hard against my hand then moved to the locked front door and started jiggering the door handle up and down as I gently drove off towards lentils are anything (but tasty)


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Sandhills said:


> I opened the rear door for one angry looking new town type , smiled and said hello...
> 
> She pushed the door shut hard against my hand then moved to the locked front door and started jiggering the door handle up and down as I gently drove off towards lentils are anything (but tasty)


It's a fairly standard rule of nature that a brightly coloured feature on a creature means it's particularly venomous, poisonous, toxic etc.

Same applies to Newtown types - especially the ones with hot pink hair.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Clever drivers mostly keep their mouth shut during trips and just smile. Their focus is driving safely. Passengers who try to initiate "conversations" may try to entrap you. 

Another ride share insider's dirty little secret is that the passenger will always record you on their mobile phone. 

Experienced drivers can always sense that something isn't right about the passenger or passengers. They are very careful about their safety. They will secretly audio record all conversations in their car. Like a cockpit voice recorder or the camera recorder in a taxi.

So keep your mouth shut and let the devices do their jobs. You just focus on driving safely. There will be passengers who are out to score "free" rides and harm drivers' ratings.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Joe m23 said:


> Almost "all" ride share app will not match a driver who has received a serious negative feedback from ANY rider about drink/drug driving, dangerous driving, inappropriate behaviour, driver not matching profile pic etc (criteria determined by the company). The ride share driver will immediately stop receiving trip requests even though the driver's app still shows the person online.
> 
> The "trigger" is the riders' feedback via their app.
> 
> ...


Isn't this just scuttlebut?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Joe m23 said:


> Clever drivers mostly keep their mouth shut during trips and just smile. Their focus is driving safely. Passengers who try to initiate "conversations" may try to entrap you.
> 
> Another ride share insider's dirty little secret is that the passenger will always record you on their mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Sound advice.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Joe m23 said:


> Almost "all" ride share app will not match a driver who has received a serious negative feedback from ANY rider about drink/drug driving, dangerous driving, inappropriate behaviour, driver not matching profile pic etc (criteria determined by the company). The ride share driver will immediately stop receiving trip requests even though the driver's app still shows the person online.
> 
> The "trigger" is the riders' feedback via their app.
> 
> ...


Run over bad passemgers !


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Joe m23 said:


> Clever drivers mostly keep their mouth shut during trips and just smile. Their focus is driving safely. Passengers who try to initiate "conversations" may try to entrap you.
> 
> Another ride share insider's dirty little secret is that the passenger will always record you on their mobile phone.
> 
> ...


Dashcam with rear camera is a must to safeguard against these situations.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm warming to the idea of a rear-window cam. Forward-facing. Difficult for passengers to notice. Difficult to misuse the recordings (as passengers may fear their face will end up on candid camera) but still ample for evidence of wrongdoing. Also it'd be easy to hard-wire it into a full-size multi-terabyte HDD in the boot.

Taxis need rear-facing front-cams - as they don't know who almost any of their riders are. Hal knows, or at least has a pretty good idea, so a rear-facing front-cam is unnecessarily blatant.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Joe m23 said:


> Almost "all" ride share app will not match a driver who has received a serious negative feedback from ANY rider about drink/drug driving, dangerous driving, inappropriate behaviour, driver not matching profile pic etc (criteria determined by the company). The ride share driver will immediately stop receiving trip requests even though the driver's app still shows the person online.
> 
> The "trigger" is the riders' feedback via their app.
> 
> ...


That's one reason I only drive in the morning. It's usually tradie blokes on their way to work and not petty, touchy, *****y young women with a problem or several.


----------



## Joe m23 (Nov 4, 2019)

Audio record all conversations. Keep you mouth shut and just focus on driving. Doing your job safely.

There is a reason why taxi security camera record both video and audio.


----------

